# When do we start to see 2009 team clothing?



## Pokerface (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wondering when typically you see the new year's team clothing introduced? Tour Down Under in late January? Or do some teams wait until later in the year before you see their new colours?


I saw a sneak peek of the Caxo Bank kit for 2009 - but I assume it may change now with the IT factory situation.

Any pics of other 2009 team clothing to be found?


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Silence-Lotto has a little less red and more black/gray, it seems.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

The new Katusha team


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Those girls are hotter then the Rock Racing girls...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Dank said:


> Those girls are hotter then the Rock Racing girls...


Why do you think Danilo Napolitano has a cheshire cat grin on his face?


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Updated Rabobank and new Vacansoleil kit: http://www.gerbendeknegt.nl/photos/viewgallery.php?cid=262


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Some teams might stick to the same kits though. I think Caisse D'epargne may, Astana might, Euskatel might, erm.... That's all I can think of but let's see what comes up in the next few weeks.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Some teams might stick to the same kits though. I think Caisse D'epargne may, Astana might, Euskatel might, erm.... That's all I can think of but let's see what comes up in the next few weeks.


Francaise de Jeux rarely changes much, if at all
Ag2r just changed last year, so they might stay very similar.


----------



## henry_j (Mar 11, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> Why do you think Danilo Napolitano has a cheshire cat grin on his face?


At least he has the jersey to hold in front of him. How about that poor guy to his right who is left to his own devices? :eek6:


----------



## Pokerface (Mar 20, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Some teams might stick to the same kits though. I think Caisse D'epargne may, Astana might, Euskatel might, erm.... That's all I can think of but let's see what comes up in the next few weeks.



I suspect Astana will change this year to somehow include the "LIVESTRONG" branding to accommodate Armstrong.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I always liked the team presentations from the years past, especially Credit Agricole. Their kit hardly changed in 7-8 years.


----------



## henry_j (Mar 11, 2008)

henry_j said:


> At least he has the jersey to hold in front of him. How about that poor guy to his right who is left to his own devices? :eek6:


Definitely more relaxed in this setting  
http://www.cyclingnews.com/newsphot.../dec24newskatusha/bettiniphoto_0032793_1_full


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

thebadger said:


> The new Katusha team


Who's the short guy in the bottom right? He doesn't look very happy


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Cervelo Test Team*

Here' s the new Cervelo Team look.
http://www.cervelo.com/riders.aspx


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> Here' s the new Cervelo Team look.
> http://www.cervelo.com/riders.aspx


Red, black and white. How surprising.  

Kinda reminiscent of CSC's jerseys with the side & bottom designs, albeit without the explicit bird wing motif.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

oops double post


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> Here' s the new Cervelo Team look.
> http://www.cervelo.com/riders.aspx


Check out Simon Gerrans pic. Looks like someone didn't size the pic properly!!


----------



## Pokerface (Mar 20, 2008)

I just saw the QuickStep 2009 jerseys and with the exception of one sponsor change on the arms, they appear to be exactly the same as 2008.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Detail on the abs in the Cervelo kits reminiscent of the old CSC kits.


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Always have liked the classic look of the Euskaltel kits.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Simon Gerrans looks like Steve-O from jackass!


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Who combed the last 2 guys hair? It looks aero.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The Cervelo Test Team kit looks awesome!!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*New Liquigas Kit*

Check out Enrico Franzoi in Liguigas' apparently new threads for 2009. What were they thinking of???  

http://www.bettiniphoto.net/index.p...b6d97ea0a2bd9cdf6&function=race&subcateg=2147


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> Check out Enrico Franzoi in Liguigas' apparently new threads for 2009. What were they thinking of???
> 
> http://www.bettiniphoto.net/index.p...b6d97ea0a2bd9cdf6&function=race&subcateg=2147


Right, you mean this one (att). Not quite as bad as Team Maxipad but not very stylish, no.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

thebadger said:


> Silence-Lotto has a little less red and more black/gray, it seems.


Much nicer than previous years.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

new high road/columbia (michael rogers, 2009 australian TT champion)
cervelo kit looks a bit different to the website (carla ryan, 2009 womens australian TT champion)
is the garmin kit a bit different too? (cam meyer, 2nd place australian TT championship)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

That's Garmin's 2008 TT suit. It was always a little different and better in my opinion than the road kit. 

The road kit looked like the top and bottom were designed by different people at different times in different levels of light with different levels of alcohol in their system. I think you get my drift.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Mootsie said:


> That's Garmin's 2008 TT suit. It was always a little different and better in my opinion than the road kit.
> 
> The road kit looked like the top and bottom were designed by different people at different times in different levels of light with different levels of alcohol in their system. I think you get my drift.


I get your drift, then, at the end of the drunken slurring about how good the kit looked, one guy said "...with orange bikessssssss!"


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

cydswipe said:


> I get your drift, then, at the end of the drunken slurring about how good the kit looked, one guy said "...with orange bikessssssss!"


Exactly! Cheers.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> is the garmin kit a bit different too? (cam meyer, 2nd place australian TT championship)


The new Garmin kit looks like last year's, except the dark blue on the shoulder has been changed to orange. At least that's assuming the jersey shown in the Argyle Club promotional materials is accurate:


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I always liked the Argyle kits, I must admit that the 2008 kits looked sorta of hap-hazardley done. Though I can understand because the kit had to be redone right before the tour de France because they signed Garmin the week before or something like that.


----------



## localcyclist (May 9, 2008)

*worst kit classification*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features.php?id=features/2009/milram_launch09
milram just threw down in the worst kit competition


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

localcyclist said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features.php?id=features/2009/milram_launch09
> milram just threw down in the worst kit competition


Cute! Can Linus *look* any cuter?!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

localcyclist said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features.php?id=features/2009/milram_launch09
> milram just threw down in the worst kit competition


yeah, this one can't be beaten... even last season's tenax kit is better


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> new high road/columbia (michael rogers, 2009 australian TT champion)
> cervelo kit looks a bit different to the website (carla ryan, 2009 womens australian TT champion)
> is the garmin kit a bit different too? (cam meyer, 2nd place australian TT championship)


Anyone else notice the TT bike Rogers is riding? I'm wondering if it was for physiological reasons (not being able to get used to a Plasma in time) or aerodynamics.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

localcyclist said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/features.php?id=features/2009/milram_launch09
> milram just threw down in the worst kit competition


For slightly easier viewing...










Cofidis









Also, I'm betting Garmin doesn't end up looking like the picture a few posts above.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Saxo Bank shorts*

Shorts only.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Milram has cowprints on their kit. Oooofff. It's not that overt, but there's a blue splotch on the lower chest area of the jersey. Another "what where they thinking?"

I heard that European cyclists (fans and recreational cyclists like us, not pros) wear a lot of pro kits as homage to their team. Here in the states, a lot us, including me, think it's a bit tacky to ride in a whole team kit. I believe the thinking is that unless you're on the team, you should not be wearing that. 

Some pro team kits are more subtle, so if you wear it, it doesn't scream "poseur". Team Columbia is one example, maybe Caisse d'Epargne. Team Columbia is a simple design with few logos and colors. Some may say it's not "pro" enough.

On the other hand, you would get a lot of weird looks riding a full Astana or Liquigas kit. Last year I saw an older unfit guy riding on around Central Park in full blown Liguigas kit on a Scott bike, and some riders that passed him just gave him a pity stare.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

ping771 said:


> I heard that European cyclists (fans and recreational cyclists like us, not pros) wear a lot of pro kits as homage to their team.


I've heard that, too.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

pretender said:


> I've heard that, too.



Haha! I've seen that photo many times, and have always wondered if the guy in the photo was doing it on purpose to get goofed on, or is he serious? 1) He looks like he's waddling, can barely breathe, and in about a minute collapse from a heart attack; 2) there's a few people in the background who appear to be looking at him, saying to each other "WTF?" Priceless.

The real question is, how much chamois cream does he use? Yeechhh.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

That photo makes me happy. Dude digs Lampre.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ping771 said:


> I heard that European cyclists (fans and recreational cyclists like us, not pros) wear a lot of pro kits as homage to their team. Here in the states, a lot us, including me, think it's a bit tacky to ride in a whole team kit. I believe the thinking is that unless you're on the team, you should not be wearing that.


here we often wear pro kits without getting a 'pity stare' as they are comfortable, look good and because we like the team


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> here we often wear pro kits without getting a 'pity stare' as they are comfortable, look good and because we like the team


I agree, but: I would never wear Rabo in Holland. Do you wear Euskaltel in Euskadi?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i dunno i am not in holland or 'euskadi'!. i just go with what i like.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Milram has cowprints on their kit. Oooofff. It's not that overt, but there's a blue splotch on the lower chest area of the jersey. Another "what where they thinking?"


I've always liked Milrams jerseys. The cow ones on the Team Milram website are blue and white. I think I'd have like them better if they'd committed to a full-bore black and white pattern with the Milram logo in blue.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> i dunno i am not in holland or 'euskadi'!. i just go with what i like.


Sure. Sorry, thought you were a different Alex B.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

there is more than one?! dreams.... shattered....!


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> there is more than one?! dreams.... shattered....!


I don't believe you, I think you knew all along! Apparently you're no. 618.

(By the way, please use the appropriate 'Quote' button. It helps in keeping clear to whom you are responding.)


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

ping771 said:


> Here in the states, a lot us, including me, think it's a bit tacky to ride in a whole team kit. I believe the thinking is that unless you're on the team, you should not be wearing that.


I've never really understood that sentiment. People wear basketball, baseball, soccer, and football (American) team jerseys all the time and nobody gives them a second look. Maybe it's because when you're wearing the bike team's kit, you're doing the activity?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another Shot of the Team Columbia Kit*

This is the reason why I would never wear white shorts! 

I'm not a big fan of having my little _Moose Knuckle_ on display for the world to see 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=/photos/2009/features/columbia_launch09/14-men


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

What's going on with those Columbia uniforms. I can tell if they were trying to make it look like those Skeloton shirts you can get for Halloween, or armor for going into war. Wait I figured it out., it's a set of fake painted on abs.


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

Astana--no major kit changes:

http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/news_press/2009teamkit.html


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

pfeiff said:


> Astana--no major kit changes:
> 
> http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/news_press/2009teamkit.html


There is the new Livestrong band on the sleeve and short.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

The new Garmin-Slipstream kit in action:


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

That is one absolutely hideous kit. You'd think a clothing company could come up with something better.

And 'high road' is way too big on the jersey.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, Columbia clothing ain't exactly the stuff of fashion. Good stuff for mild hiking and other outdoorsy pursuits.

That noted, I still can't give that kit a pass. Those "abs" are cheesy and were cheesy the first time we saw them on the old CSC kit. White kits are slick, you've gotta have a dark crotch/chamois. 'Tis the rules of modesty, after all. It doesn't bother me to see some dude's dong through his lycra, but just because I don't care doesn't mean I also don't think it's an unwise choice.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i agree with the above somewhat but the all white fdj and agritubel kits are incredible


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the fdj and agritublel jerseys, I just don't like the yellow on white. It would be nice if they used a contrasting color, that way it would pop. But yellow on white, makes the jersey look dull.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

agm2 said:


> What's going on with those Columbia uniforms. I can tell if they were trying to make it look like those Skeloton shirts you can get for Halloween, or armor for going into war. Wait I figured it out., it's a set of fake painted on abs.


Kinda strikes me as sort of a rip off of the (07?) CSC kit.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

RSPDiver said:


> Kinda strikes me as sort of a rip off of the (07?) CSC kit.



My previous comments about the simplicity and tastefulness (is that a word?) of the Columbia jersey was about last year's kit. I just saw the 09 kit that the poster on this thread showed and wow, that's one ugly kit. Yellow and white are not great together, plus mooseknuckle. The skull like appearance (or is it a lightbulb?) on the jersey is perplexing. Yes, CSC did the fake abs too, but their jerseys were a cool black with some white and red. 

Imagine if Scott / American Beef actually was a team this year? My mind wanders.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

saxo bank (larry armstrong riding with stu, patrick jonkers and jack bobridge)


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Who's the dude on the left..*

with the early 90's Time Equipe pedals and shoes...Damn I remember those ...

Nik


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

patrick jonkers, he's old and old skool


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

*The guy on the left...*



Old_school_nik said:


> with the early 90's Time Equipe pedals and shoes...Damn I remember those ...
> 
> Nik


.... is Patrick Jonker. He is a ex-professional rider who was a team mate of Lance's in 2000. He retired in 2004 after winning the TDU. 

He is a bit of a role model (even have a signed TDU winners jersey) as he helped me convince myself I could loose the weight and ride well.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Another view of Saxo Bank


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

lol fabian's haircut


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Better shots of the Garmin Slipstream kit:


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

anyone have the link to the photo's of the Quick Step Retro Kit?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not feeling Milram's or Columbia's kit.

Think Cervelo's is the nicest that I've seen so far.

(not getting into the "Can Freds wear team kits?" discussion - just not going there!)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Rabobank is my current favorite kit. Especially when combined with the all white Giant.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Bad Hair Day*



alexb618 said:


> lol fabian's haircut


LOL Riis' - looks like mine. 

Still think Cervelo's kit is the most interesting and origional design.
But wonder how all that black is going to feel under the Italian sun?


----------

